# Dans Hunting Clothes???



## Johnny Mac (Jan 14, 2012)

Since Wick has gone out of business how is Dans it look like it is about as good as Wick i need bibs and a jacket is this stuff just as good as Wick


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 14, 2012)

Dans is good stuff.  Never used Wick.  Look at Wolf Mountain bibs.  Bought mine from Shelton's clothing in AL a few years back.  I really like them.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan's is very good. They have excellent customer service too. I ordered a briar proof shirt from them a couple of years ago. When it got here a couple of snaps came loose. I called them and they sent me another shirt. He told me to keep the one he had already sent, so I fixed it myself. Now I still have both of them and they are both stll good shirts.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 14, 2012)

Dans are good. Mine finally wore out after 5 years or so of hard hunting. I just bought a pair of Mules. These bibs are the toughest ones that I have ever seen. If you hunt a lot. Spend the extra money.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2012)

we use Dans and they work great i even had a guy tell me you can make custom orders as far as colors.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 14, 2012)

I replaced my WICK bibs with some Dans bibs about 3 years ago. They are good but I sure miss my WICKS.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 14, 2012)

They are very good but not quiet tough as wicks.  I hear that the mule huniting bibbs and shirts are very tough.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 14, 2012)

just bought a dan's shirt from irvins store in banks co.  it is brier proof, i don't hesitate to go in now.  glad i bought it.


----------



## specialk (Jan 16, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I replaced my WICK bibs with some Dans bibs about 3 years ago. They are good but I sure miss my WICKS.



i'm a lucky fellow....i just had to toss my wick coveralls AND game bag at the end of season last year.....i guess they were right at 10 years old...my dad ordered a pair when i got mine and used them one season, he then had a heart attack and since then he rides the paths on a golf cart while we hunt.  he still shoots a few every year though.  well i ''inherited'' his old wicks and just slipped them on last week for the first time.....hopefully these will go 10 years for me!!


----------



## englishmonster (Jan 16, 2012)

i talked to Dan on tha phone. there customer service and gear is secound to none


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 16, 2012)

I ordered a dans coat but can't make my mind up on dans or mule bibs. Aren't mule stuff kinda stiff and hot??


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 16, 2012)

Mules are stiffer and hotter than Dans. They are also thicker. I took some #8s from a 12 guage at about 45 yards (never saw me through the brush) Nothing penetrated the Mules.


----------



## englishmonster (Jan 16, 2012)

ive noticed alotta rabbit hunters use Mule. they also said its kinda hot


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone ever tried the Hycreek ones? they have a package deal for $170.00..


----------



## Bama (Jan 16, 2012)

Dan's 310 brown duck bibs with 1000 denier cordura legs. The brown duck shirt works good to.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 16, 2012)

Dan's are good for warmer weather and lighter briars but when you hunt the really bad places, mule is the way to go now that the double wicks are no longer available.   I liked the zippers on the wick bibs better than the snaps on the mule version.  The mules are a bit stiff but soften up with use.  They are a bit warm if you get the ones with the waterproof liner.  However, decreasing your clothing up top makes them tolerable most days.  When it get too hot to wear them, it is really too hot to hunt anyhow!


----------

